# Dual purpose router table design critique



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

Please take a look at router table design and let me know what you think. It is a dual horizontal/vertical design. Still working on some of the fine details, and still haven't decided on a fence design.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi John, Welcome to the forums. Sorry your pic didn't post. Probably because I think you need 10 posts on this forum before you can upload pics and links. Kind of a PIA for decent people but tends to keep the weirdo's at bay. Those that like to sally into a forum and post porn or start spamming us. After 10 or so posts the moderators can figure out where somebody is comming from.
I like your concept. I have looked at the horizontal table at MLCS and it looks interesting but it is horizontal only. R.B. Hawk had one that could be switched horizontal/vertical but they went out of business and have been bought out by another company that says they will be back in production. No one knows when though.
I like the convertible idea. I have a small shop, in a basement, with a low ceiling. Running stuff vertically on my benchtop table means I set the table on the floor and work on my knees. My 60+ year old knees object strenuously to such activity.

Oooops, second time I came in the picture posted,,, musta been my computer . I'm not real sure but it looks like you physically move the router between the horizontal and vertical orientations?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's just one more design 

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

======


johnand said:


> Please take a look at router table design and let me know what you think. It is a dual horizontal/vertical design. Still working on some of the fine details, and still haven't decided on a fence design.


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Here's just one more design
> 
> ...


Bob,

I have seen that MANY times  It was your table that made me decide to do a dual purpose router table. I have a 2 car garage that I "convert" to a shop when needed, so I have no room for 2 tables.

The extrusion for the horizontal part of the table, I have at my disposal (It is Bosch ASFS pieces), so the cost should be very reasonable.


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi John, Welcome to the forums. Sorry your pic didn't post. Probably because I think you need 10 posts on this forum before you can upload pics and links. Kind of a PIA for decent people but tends to keep the weirdo's at bay. Those that like to sally into a forum and post porn or start spamming us. After 10 or so posts the moderators can figure out where somebody is comming from.
> I like your concept. I have looked at the horizontal table at MLCS and it looks interesting but it is horizontal only. R.B. Hawk had one that could be switched horizontal/vertical but they went out of business and have been bought out by another company that says they will be back in production. No one knows when though.
> I like the convertible idea. I have a small shop, in a basement, with a low ceiling. Running stuff vertically on my benchtop table means I set the table on the floor and work on my knees. My 60+ year old knees object strenuously to such activity.
> 
> Oooops, second time I came in the picture posted,,, musta been my computer . I'm not real sure but it looks like you physically move the router between the horizontal and vertical orientations?


John,

The picture is working for me, can you not see it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The picture is on your machine that's why you can see it, you will need to upload it to the forum (web) to share it..

======


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings John and welcome to the router forum. Good to have you here. When you can post would like to see your shop.


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> The picture is on your machine that's why you can see it, you will need to upload it to the forum (web) to share it..
> 
> ======


It is on the web, I think it is just because I am below 10 posts. It is posted in my Google Picassa online web album.


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Greetings John and welcome to the router forum. Good to have you here. When you can post would like to see your shop.


Don't really have a shop. Just a 2 car garage, that I convert to a shop when needed.


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

Can everyone see the image now?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John,

And the link to that is??

jim


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> John,
> 
> And the link to that is??
> 
> jim


Picture should show up now in my 1st post, but here is the link:

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_8Kf4h7wR_Hs/SmcWA0OpVcI/AAAAAAAAAas/8hIuUcAr8EY/s1152/table_rev2.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

nice setup ,how about a snapshot  

==========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The requested URL /_8Kf4h7wR_Hs/SmcWA0OpVcI/AAAAAAAAAas/8hIuUcAr8EY/s1152/table_rev2.jpg was not found on this server.


----------



## johnand (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

johnand said:


>


John,
The picture isn't showing up because it's an MHTML document. If you can change it to a .jpg, it will post to the forum.


----------

